# just bought a cube nano, need some advice in aquascaping



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

I just bought a JBJ 12g nano cube (14"Long X 13" wide X 15" tall approximately). Since most of the planted tanks I know (or have seen) are long type, I am not sure if cube is good for planted aquarium. Does anyone know links to some good aquascaping in cube type of tank?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's one of my all-time favorite cube tanks... it should give you some inspiration for your setup.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/41176-15l-realm-silence.html


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, that is so nice


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's my 12 gal. JBJ nano Cube DX at different times. They are great for using as a planted tank.


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

cool, what did you use as the gound cover?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That's HC growing in the front. The substrate is Eco-Complete. HC grows great in the Nano Cube DX thanks to the strong lighting. Do you have the DX or the standard 12 gal?


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

It is a DX, I upgrade the light to be 2X32W


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Think of a way to use the relative depth. You got a lot of proportional space from to back, so I'd recommend thinking how you can best engineer a scape to have many different levels of interest from top to bottom, because you have the floor space to build.


----------

